# Unexpected Overnight Guests!



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I took Maddie to visit Michelle, the director of the rescue I adopted Maddie from, at Petsmart today (I also got Potsie from her a couple of years ago). While there, they were discussing who was going to take 2 Boston Terrier puppies home that they'd just received. Michelle was out of room and so were the other volunteers. Michelle got this look on her face, turned to me, and asked if I could keep them overnight. Sooooo..... of course, I couldn't turn her down, right? The two rugrats are cuties, for sure. Since they haven't had all their shots, she wanted to make sure they went home with someone who hadn't had ANY parvo history. I'm to take them back tomorrow for another adoption opportunity - I was promised that a permanent situation would be in place tomorrow if they don't get adopted. Thankfully, I have an understanding husband! 

They're from a breeder who had to be put in a nursing home, leaving no one to care for his dogs. There were 20 in all, and Michelle will be getting 5 of them total. These two just got here today. One's an alpha male - very good looking - very well marked - and fiesty - he'll be lots of fun! The other one could be a runt - smaller, calmer, sweet, but not quite as good looking - still cute though - will be a great lap dog.

Fortunately, they appear to be in good health. I gave them both baths, cleaned their ears, trimmed their nails, then fed them. OMG - the feeding frenzy - like pirhanas!! The alpha male wouldn't let the poor smaller one near the food, so I took the smaller one out and fed him separately. No wonder he's smaller!

Later, I took them outside and they both poo'd - yay! They peed on the newspaper in the crate - oh well.

I don't know how old they are, but both of them have their testicles descended, so I'm guessing 2-3 months?

This is my first foray into fostering. I definitely want to start with this short term arrangement. Puppies are a lot of work! Tonight will probably be noisy - lol!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, I love Boston Terriers! It's easy to forget how much work puppies are, I dog sat a 4ish month old pit puppy recently and that puppy was sweet but wild! Drove my 5 year old dogs nuts.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... how sweet! How did they do over night? Did they get adopted today or a permanent foster?
I just love the runts!!!


----------

